# How to remove Email-Worm.Win32.Rays



## ahjin (Oct 8, 2007)

I scanned my pc with Comodo Antivirus and detected "Email-Worm.Win32.Rays". 
What happened is it keeps coming back after I delete them and scan again. 
Please, anyone, help on this... ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Unfortunately, there's more to removing viruses than just deleting the file. Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.

*http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=22895*
*http://www.viruslist.com/en/virusesdescribed?chapter=152540408#email*



> Email worms
> 
> Email worms spread via infected email messages. The worm may be in the form of an attachment or the email may contain a link to an infected website. However, in both cases email is the vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahjin (Oct 8, 2007)

I created a new thread as requested.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec.../186774-how-remove-email-worm-win32-rays.html
Thanks for your reply.


----------

